# Snow-Way Opta-Flow Controller



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Selling a Sno-Way Opta-Flow controller, complete with wiring. It came on an F250 I just bought, but the spreader wasn't included.

The controller powers on, but I never had it connected to a spreader. The wiring looks to be in great shape, except for the fuse block which looks rusty and cracked and should probably be replaced.

Asking $150 shipped.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Bump.​


----------

